# Where to buy bamboo lumber in Ottawa?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there,

Every once and a while you see something made out of bamboo "lumber" that looks to be some kind of bamboo composite. (Cutting boards, pencil holders, etc.) I thought it would be fun to try making something out of this stuff, does anyone know where I could buy some in Ottawa, (Canada)?


----------

